

iPhone's “Field Test” debug screen: Dial *3001#12345#* for real signal strength - Mojah
https://ma.ttias.be/iphones-field-test-debug-screen-dial-300112345-for-the-real-signal-strength/

======
roflchoppa
if you want to keep the numerical signal strength, just press the sleep wake
button until the "slide to power off" appears then press and hold the home
button to force quit the application and it will remain on the screen.

------
sr_banksy
Feels as good as "discovering" *#06# on old Nokias!

------
PhantomGremlin
Does anyone know if this works in the USA? The article is from a domain in
Belgium. Plus, any brave Guinea Pigs? I'm reluctant to muck with my iPhone.

~~~
roflchoppa
yeah it works on all iPhones.

